# My quick & dirty tying jig



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

I really just made this cause I could. After all; How many *band sets* does one guy really need ? ....... Call me spoilt but I just love the ease of convenience and accuracy of using the right tool.

No special materials used: The Base: "window blind slats" -- Posts: pieces of "hardwood flooring" -- Adjustment: 3/16" screw, washer & wing-nut -- Holding: regular spring clamps -- Clamp retainer: Cable zip ties.

One side is adjustable for; stretching and for longer pouches by loosening the wing nut.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nothing dirty about that. Looks good


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Perfect for banding your PFSs.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Ordo said:


> Perfect for banding your PFSs.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

That is neat, great idea


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

I like the idea of using zip ties to hold the clamps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Yosemite Sam said:


> I like the idea of using zip ties to hold the clamps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Yosemite Sam, I wanted my clamps to stay put, rather than wobble around whilst doing the tying.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

I bought a metal paracord bracelet braiding jig on eBay that is a ready made band tying jig. Just drill a hole in the grip ogf two soring clamps so they can hook over the hooks on the jig. And it is adjustable with a wing nut. Mine os orange and I used orange spring clamps. Best commercial band tying jig available. There is also a wood bracelet tying jig that will also work.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

RenegadeShooter said:


> I bought a metal paracord bracelet braiding jig on eBay that is a ready made band tying jig. Just drill a hole in the grip ogf two soring clamps so they can hook over the hooks on the jig. And it is adjustable with a wing nut. Mine os orange and I used orange spring clamps. Best commercial band tying jig available. There is also a wood bracelet tying jig that will also work.


Nice find, Looks perfect for the job. Could be easily made out of 18 gauge sheet steel or aluminum for that matter.


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

woodbark said:


> Thanks for looking that up and attaching it. I for some reason can't copy and paste on the forums. Yes it could be made easy enough but it is cheap enough to go ahead and buy since it is ready made to use as is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

RenegadeShooter said:


> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for looking that up and attaching it. I for some reason can't copy and paste on the forums. Yes it could be made easy enough but it is cheap enough to go ahead and buy since it is ready made to use as is.
> ...


Can't tell from the image but looks like it should allow a couple of inches (2") of bottom clearance for working !


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

Plenty of clearance for tying bands. Once you get your bands tied you can braid a lanyard.


----------

